# Arrived Today From Moscow Classic



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

So today I went to pick up this huge box over at the Post Office... filled with air padding bags.










Two registration certificats and instructions at the bottom, plus a very nice catalog.










Inside the white card-board boxes were this nice watch boxes, with velvet at the bottom and a cushion on the lid...










...and inside the boxes, these two Moscow Classic Vodolaz:










Wind up Molnija 3602 movement, 44mm SS case, mineral glass, screw in crown and superluminova lume. The cream dial has lume in the hands (both three). They market them as a diver watch but it's a 10ATM WR only.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

More pics...





































They seem really well made. Only complaint is the strap on the black one... the piece with the buckle is much longer on this one... so much so that it's a hole too big for me... with the other one I have to go with the 3rd hole. Now I either punch a hole in it or buy another strap which is a shame because this one looks and feels really nice... I'll email MC to see if this is some kind of defect, maybe they can get me another one...

Pretty happy with these two!

PS: to late to edit above... the cream dialed has lume only on the hands... not on the numbers or markers...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the strap in the black one really has a defect and maybe it was cut too long... check the pics...



















The top piece on the brown one is 7cms long... the black one is 9cms!! I can wear the brown one in the third hole, the black one, even if I use the last one is still too loose. Check how it looks when it's folded... it's either a defect or the top piece doesn't belong to this watch.

I've just sent an email to the seller including these pcitures... let's see what he has to say... stay tuned!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't remember which half, but I recall that "extra long" straps are sometimes just a longer half, so the other half is standard for all sizes. Point, or buckle end, can't remember.

But I suspect what you got here is a "extra long" strap. I'll bet if you measure them, you'd find them something like 115/80 and 125/80 or something. :think:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice watches Kutusov, particularly like the cream with those blue markings.

Shame about the strap but I'm sure you'll get it sorted.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

You've got 2 (two)??? 

Well done! They're great watches B)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice mate, like Ian love the cream dial & blue hands!Â :thumbsup:

BR Martin


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Very handsome, both of them. The colour schemes are really versatile, the black a bit more dressy and the white more casual?

Maybe I'm thinking about it a bit too much!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> But I suspect what you got here is a "extra long" strap. I'll bet if you measure them, you'd find them something like 115/80 and 125/80 or something. :think:


You are correct, the seller just confirmed that. Apparently it's a XXL strap that he just fits by request... so he's sending a regular one free of charge. :thumbsup:



Vaurien said:


> You've got 2 (two)???


Couldn't decide between the two.... :blush2:

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Jay662 (Mar 23, 2010)

I love the shots you have taken with the cream dial. Stunning!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> Very handsome, both of them. The colour schemes are really versatile, the black a bit more dressy and the white more casual?
> 
> Maybe I'm thinking about it a bit too much!


I though about that a lot more than you did!! The cream dial is just a beauty but not one o those watches you wear day in and day out... in the end I had to have both 

There was also this one I've considered... and still do...










The only thing that keeps me from getting it is that it has a Vostok auto movement in there but costs 4x the price of an Amphibia with that very same movement.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Has a certain party seen this one?* It's a bit ORANGE and would suit him (and I like it as well, mind!) :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Both really nice, Kutusov. :thumbsup:

I think they do some really good stuff at MC.

Love mine... Although your cream dialled one is perhaps more elegant, being less busy and I think I like prefer a satin finish, not shiny. But that sounds like I don't like my one, but I do. These quirky numbers, eg 6 and 9, do it for me!

(Shameless excuse for a pic of mine...)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> (Shameless excuse for a pic of mine...)


That one is the one that made me look into these!

I also like many of their watches but usually the nicest ones are chronos. It's a thing with new Russian watches, they make very few non-chronos... or they are too big! MC Pilot range are mostly 47mm, with a few 43mm... The nicest ones, with PVD coating and all that are 40mm but are... guess what... 3133 chronos.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > Very handsome, both of them. The colour schemes are really versatile, the black a bit more dressy and the white more casual?
> ...


Wow, that has real 'presence', looks like it would light a whole street from that lume


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

freestyle_gus said:


> Wow, that has real 'presence', looks like it would light a whole street from that lume


I'm not sure if I understood you correctly but that is no lume... it's a PVD coated case with a black dial and orange/red markers and numbers. The lume should be green but being pigmented with the orange paint it should be a little bit weaker than the green/white versions.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that has real 'presence', looks like it would light a whole street from that lume
> ...


Ah, so that's just the effect of the photograph then, it makes it look like it shines very bright. That doesn't diminish it's appeal.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm glad you got the strap sorted out.

Now I see why you've been selling stuff.

Excellent watches and excellent pictures!

Health to enjoy.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> Excellent watches and excellent pictures!
> 
> Health to enjoy.


Thanks mate! :thumbsup:

...and a lume shot:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Great looking watches you have very nice

bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

bowie said:


> Great looking watches you have very nice


Thanks Bowie!


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> > Very handsome, both of them. The colour schemes are really versatile, the black a bit more dressy and the white more casual?
> ...


Ok...love the look...lol...now I want one. There is one currently on EBay in the US from a German seller for $275 or best offer. Just curious what you would consider offering as, obviously, me being a newbie. Thanks.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

new2the7A38 said:


> Ok...love the look...lol...now I want one. There is one currently on EBay in the US from a German seller for $275 or best offer. Just curious what you would consider offering as, obviously, me being a newbie. Thanks.


Look for their shop in Poland... you can get a slightly better price


----------

